# Gentry's "Yea, Hath God said?"



## Davidius (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone read this book on the Framework Hypothesis/Six-Day Creation debate? A friend of mine has bought into the Framework Hypothesis theory, in my opinion because he wants to appear more intellectually attractive to other college students. I don't know much about the scientific side of the debate because I've always dismissed from the start anything other than the standard Six-Day theory. Is this a good place to start?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2008)

It is thorough and well-done. If he has also bought into Klinean rhetoric, then this book wont convince him.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 11, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> It is thorough and well-done. If he has also bought into Klinean rhetoric, then this book wont convince him.



No, he has no idea who Kline is. Some traveling promoter of the theory happened to come to his university and he heard him give a talk and has read a couple articles from godandscience.org.


----------



## Bygracealone (Mar 11, 2008)

David,

Although an older work than Gentry's, I found E.J. Young's "Studies in Genesis One" to be a great help in answering the framework theory. Interestingly, this theory has been around since early 20th century... 

The blurb on the back of the book says:

"A proper understanding of Genesis 1 is foundational to genuine reverence and love for the Creator of heaven and earth. In these three studies, the renowned Old Testament scholar E.J. Young provides analysis of the first chapter of Genesis, with special reference to the relationship between verses 1 and 2-3, the days of Genesis, and the 'framework' hypothesis."


----------



## Davidius (Mar 11, 2008)

Bygracealone said:


> David,
> 
> Although an older work than Gentry's, I found E.J. Young's "Studies in Genesis One" to be a great help in answering the framework theory. Interestingly, this theory has been around since early 20th century...
> 
> ...



How many pages are contained in this work? I found it on Amazon but this information was missing.


----------



## Bygracealone (Mar 11, 2008)

David,

It's not very long. My copy is 105 pages long. I can't recall for sure, but this work may be included in another one of his works...

Anyway, my copy is part of the following series:

"The Student Library" published by P&R

Hope this helps...


----------

